# Pimp my (New) Garage



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok , I just bought a house today....it has the added bonus of a 6m x 7m garage :wave: (i'm currently in a 1 bed flat)

It has a power cable run (not connected up though) and there is an outside tap i will probably route to the inside of the garage.

It's similar to This. i'll be looking for flooring (epoxy/mats/paint)? and a workstation. On one side wall i was thinkg of having a sink (c/w water heater) with a couple clean detailing units on one side and a dirty work bench on the other side. Will a waterheater be able to heat enough volume for mid/low end pressure washer?

Anything else i should be thinking about planning it? Or advice on the above?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok things are moving on (slowly!) my moving in date is at the end of September, i decided to go for an epoxy floor paint. I will need to get it down on day1/2 as i'm sure swimbo has plans of filling the garrage with house stuff untill it gets unpacked!

I went for this as they have a good reputation...and i know someone with a trade account, cornflour blue garage floor coming soon!

Just need to sort out storage now, any suggestions? I fancy kitchen style cabinets but open to suggestions? I've got an electricion arranged too (there is a cable run into the garage but it's not terminated at ether end), need to decide on sockets, heating etc.


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

I am so jealous, just got a 'bog' standard single garage that neither of our cars fit into!! Would love to be in your situation, sorry I can't offer any advice though. Have you seen Epochs garage thread? Worth a read :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks, I'm looking forward to getting in! Yes, I've read Epochs garage thread a couple times to get ideas, (although on a less grand scale!) and i'm reading my way through a number of other garage threads to see what else i should be thinking about at the planning stage.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/

Based in America so full of crazy yank stuff - but some of them are just awesome!

Should give you some inspiration


----------



## c928jon (Aug 2, 2006)

I tiled my garage with some cheapies off fleabay. I think that proffessional commercial tilers sell off the left overs from big contracts, main dealers/shopping centers etc.

Hose it down and wash it out, 4 yrs in and no damage even from trolley jacks etc


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

i've been looking at http://www.duragarages.com for storage/work bench......just awaiting their price list now!


----------



## predator (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi Bero,

I used kitchen cabinets when I was fitting out my garage. Still a work in progress though.





































I still need to sort the floor, but it'll have to wait until the resto is finishd on my Series 2 RS Turbo.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## 98m3/4 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just a thought re the hot water for pressure washer.

I had a plumber come in and tap into the hot water side of the bathroom on the other side of the garage wall. He used a moen frost free faucet and a manifold with 4 outlets. It works amazingly well. Hot water to wash the cars, run through the pressure washer, and the CR de-ionizer. 

Maybe you can do something similar.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Pred. and nice set up, very smilar to what i'm looking to do, except i'd have 1/2 as a dirty/workshop side with a vice and more durable worktop. I do like the idea of kitchen units; however the kitchen units we have (in the kitchen) are fine (otherwise i'd take our current units into the garage and raplace the kitchen ones)....i need to see the cost of thte duragarage equipment, hwever i suspect they will be >> normal kitchen units.....i await their pricelist!!

I could just see swimbo's face when i tell her 'her kitchen units are fine, but i need new ones for storing 'rags' and car shampoo!'


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

That price list is going to make you laugh!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Hhmm, need to move to plan B
an example 3m wide set up (high and low level units etc) comes in at £3099.33 that is supply only and does not include any lighting......

The 1/2 price kitchen units at Focus look almost free in comparison.


----------

